# Nokia Lumia 630



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

I am able to use the site on mobile, but the scaling is off. Does anybody know of a mobile app that can display web pages in mobile format?


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 30, 2014)

Try Tapatalk for this forum, is great and is available for Windows Phone, Android etc...


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Try Tapatalk for this forum, is great and is available for Windows Phone, Android etc...



Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 30, 2014)

I use tapatalk in my lumia phone, and it works nicely.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reedone816 said:


> I use tapatalk in my lumia phone, and it works nicely.
> Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk



Sweet. I will try it out at work. I must say that while having a few quirks (which will probably sort once bedding in is completed) the 8.1 MOS is pretty good. My next desktop will run W8. Once I get used to phone, going to try for a EE sim only contract. This is now my fave Nokia model


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been using TapaTalk for a long long time without any issues.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 30, 2014)

How does taptalk work?  Or maybe a better question what is it? 

I've seen it suggested on my phone but don't know anything of it...


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

donald1 said:


> How does taptalk work?  Or maybe a better question what is it?
> 
> I've seen it suggested on my phone but don't know anything of it...



TBH, nor do I. It just works fella


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 30, 2014)

Try this...


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Try this...



Yeah


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2014)

Boardreader on my Lumia 900 works well.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, give me a CPU and Mobo, I will be in my element. Give me a smart phone, I'm stuffed. I seem to be data whoring on this phone, but not sure what is causing it. Well, I can see the usage via the battery menu, but in terms of settings there is not much that I can see. I synced Google mail, but it is set to manually check. The battery uses some juice. Any gurus who can suggest something?


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Okay, give me a CPU and Mobo, I will be in my element. Give me a smart phone, I'm stuffed. I seem to be data whoring on this phone, but not sure what is causing it. Well, I can see the usage via the battery menu, but in terms of settings there is not much that I can see. I synced Google mail, but it is set to manually check. The battery uses some juice. Any gurus who can suggest something?



Are you talking data or battery life?


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Are you talking data or battery life?



Both. The battery drain is linked to some app being active. Well, that is what seems logical anyway. The thing is, I am not sure which app could be doing this.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 2, 2014)

There should be a power save mode that you could use, but things I'd suggest...


* Set the brightness a little lower rather than normal, this saves heaps of batter.
* Turn off WiFi and Bluetooth when not in use.
* There is a settings option for "background applications"turn these on and off.

Some apps will auto upload photo's and video, try making share it's set to only upload to your cloud storage when on WiFi and not Mobile Data.
eg. OneDrive, GDrive Apps etc.

Alternatively, if you list your apps we could speculate the chatty ones. Some are know memory, battery leaks.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 2, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Okay, give me a CPU and Mobo, I will be in my element. Give me a smart phone, I'm stuffed. I seem to be data whoring on this phone, but not sure what is causing it. Well, I can see the usage via the battery menu, but in terms of settings there is not much that I can see. I synced Google mail, but it is set to manually check. The battery uses some juice. Any gurus who can suggest something?



Try using Advanced Task Killer; it's a free app that will let you shut many apps down.  Battery Widget Pro will also tell you what's sucking your battery life, though I'm finding that the battery use notification is mildly annoying.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 3, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Try using Advanced Task Killer; it's a free app that will let you shut many apps down.  Battery Widget Pro will also tell you what's sucking your battery life, though I'm finding that the battery use notification is mildly annoying.



Cool. Will have a looksie at those.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 12, 2014)

How did you go Transk?


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 13, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> How did you go Transk?



Oh yeah I forgot to reply to you. As far as apps go, I have turned off the superfluous rubbish that I would never use. One setting that I did forget about was the MOS updating. Set to manual. Other stuff like Bluetooth is always off, know someone who got snarfed (Bluetooth Snarfing), mind you that was about ten years ago, but still a lil bit of paranoia can be good. The battery is maintaining a decent charge span. The biggest culprit seems to be the Store. For example If I was American, why need the choice of 11 NFL Apps. Now that is turned off along with Wi-Fi (until needed), it seems normal


----------

